# Where can i get a defouler for my 02 sensor?



## chrislups (May 28, 2007)

i need to pass inspection my test pipe throws a code..I was told if i get the defouler my mechanic can pass me so does anyone know where i can pick one up for my audi tt 225?


----------



## Blue20thAE (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Where can i get a defouler for my 02 sensor? (chrislups)*

search wayne angle block and get one of those
fixed mine instantly and i never threw a code after that


----------



## roadyTT (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: Where can i get a defouler for my 02 sensor? (chrislups)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrislups* »_i need to pass inspection my test pipe throws a code..I was told if i get the defouler my mechanic can pass me so does anyone know where i can pick one up for my audi tt 225?

Go to Autozone and get yourself some spark plug anti-foulers (aka spacers) for $1.50 
Too much "blocking" can give you a no activity CEL.


----------



## chrislups (May 28, 2007)

Does he have a website or # or email?


----------



## Blue20thAE (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: (chrislups)*

for everyone:
Wayne92SLC sells them
good product - it also got the O2 sensor paralell to the ground (as opposed to perpendicular, the way it was screwed right into aftermarket test pipe) so that's a plus as well. who doesnt http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif more clearance?
fyi this is not on my TT, was on my old 20th


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (Blue20thAE)*

I have Wayne's angle block on my 3" 42DD DP. I will vouch that it is a quality product. No CELs yet and I have had it on for about 10 days so far. It's a quality product. I did get a CEL with the plug anti-foulers.


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

I have been on waynes waiting list for a month now...go to pepboys and get a sparkplug antifouler. do a search and you will find the info.....very easy


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (sims159915)*

This pic is from 42 Draft Designs website, but I can't find it on their products pages. Give them a call and see if they have some.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

Nevermind. 42 says to contact wayne.
http://www.42draftdesigns.com/faq.htm#misc


----------



## audiaholic (May 20, 2007)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

i thing that 42 should put one in each box i am verry disapinted i just installed my downpipe and now the car is running ike crap ... detonating and throwing cels !!!!!!!


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (audiaholic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audiaholic* »_i thing that 42 should put one in each box i am verry disapinted i just installed my downpipe and now the car is running ike crap ... detonating and throwing cels !!!!!!!









_Quote, originally posted by *audiaholic* »_i thing that 42 should put one in each box i am verry disapinted i just installed my downpipe and now the car is running ike crap ... detonating and throwing cels !!!!!!!









Well, that's not due to the o2 sensor. you have other problems you need to get fixed.
When you say "detonating" do you mean knocking or pinging? Misfires and detonating are NOT the same.


----------



## Blue20thAE (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: (audiaholic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audiaholic* »_i thing that 42 should put one in each box i am verry disapinted i just installed my downpipe and now the car is running ike crap ... detonating and throwing cels !!!!!!!









coilpacks? plugs? maf?


----------



## audiaholic (May 20, 2007)

*Re: (Blue20thAE)*

its benn doing it ever since i left the garage where i got it installed the car finaly stoped detonating but its now in limp mode !!!!


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (audiaholic)*

Something else is definitely wrong. The downpipe alone will not cause that to happen.


----------



## audiaholic (May 20, 2007)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

this morning i installed my o2 spacer that i machined yesterday and detonation is gone and it din't throw cell either .... so far so good


----------



## audiaholic (May 20, 2007)

*Re: (audiaholic)*

some times the solution is DIY 
since wane did'nt return my email i decided to buid my own spacer to the left is my prototipe and to the right is my final part witch looks almost identical to wane's and it's also in stainless ...


----------



## chrislups (May 28, 2007)

Lookd good how bout making me one?


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

PM sent I need one too.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (sims159915)*

Yes please, Wayne also didn't get to me. Hello small business


----------



## audiaholic (May 20, 2007)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

i cant promise you that i will make you guys one because i did mine at work during my lunch break and to be honest im not allowed to make stuf for my self using tools from work even durring my spare time







but one thing i can do is explain you guys how to make your own!!!
i have machine mine completly but their would be an easyer way to do it at home if you have a drill press 
all you need is a M18x1.5 bolt with a nut in witch you pierce a 0.5 inch hole through then you cut the head off using a saw 
then you buy a piece of square steel 1.25x1.25 about 2 inch long you will have to use steel because it will be easyer to pierce than stainless 

then you pierce 21/32 hole through the block then you buy a M18x1.5 tap tap ... 
like that pic and you screw the cut bolt in the block an use lock-tite to ensure that it will stay in one piece with the block ...
some thing like that : sory for the uglly drawing but hey! it was all the time i had to draw this autocad takes too long!









hope this will help you guys ...










_Modified by audiaholic at 9:05 PM 4-28-2008_


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Cat-Diode Mod*

You may want to try this. It's the cat-diode mod. I just installed it tonight and will report on its effectiveness.


----------



## audiaholic (May 20, 2007)

*Re: Cat-Diode Mod (JettaRed)*

wow dude !
i wonder if the spacer mod is good should i leave it on i meen it working fine well at lesat their is no cel every thing elese seem ok but am i lossing power ? 

cant wait to see your reaction! 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Cat-Diode Mod (audiaholic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audiaholic* »_wow dude !
i wonder if the spacer mod is good should i leave it on i meen it working fine well at lesat their is no cel every thing elese seem ok but am i lossing power ? 


Whoa! Have you been drinking again?


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: Cat-Diode Mod (JettaRed)*

Does anyone know if this Wayne guy still exists? I have E-Mailed him several times at the E-mail address that is listed on the 42DD website and have been waiting and waiting and never got a reply. Also I can't find his user name anywhere on the list of this forum. 
Does this Wayne still exist?


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: Cat-Diode Mod (JettaRed)*

So the Thread size of the O2 Sensor is M18X1.5 is that correct? 
Whould this thing of off E-Bay work? 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...l1318


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: (audiaholic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audiaholic* »_its benn doing it ever since i left the garage where i got it installed the car finaly stoped detonating but its now in limp mode !!!! 























If it just started after you had the DP installed 
I would take it back to the place that installed it. They more than likely made a mistake and you have a huge exhaust/vacuum leak somewhere and no Cell Defouler will help you there.
I never had a problem after installing the 42DD DP. Runs like a purring kitten except for the CEL which I did have checked and it is the second O2 sensor so the Defouler/Adapter should do the trick.
Other than that the car runs like a champ. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: Cat-Diode Mod (IndyTTom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IndyTTom* »_So the Thread size of the O2 Sensor is M18X1.5 is that correct? 
Whould this thing of off E-Bay work? 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...l1318


I use this one off ebay>>> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ZWDVW 15 bux shipped and works perfectly


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: Cat-Diode Mod (turbott920)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbott920* »_
I use this one off ebay>>> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ZWDVW 15 bux shipped and works perfectly

Thanks for the link turbott920 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I have just placed my order. Now lets hope it gets here soon. I was hoping to have it by Wednesday since I am heading toward TT East on Thursday.


----------



## chrislups (May 28, 2007)

So this ebay spacer works?


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (chrislups)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrislups* »_So this ebay spacer works?

yes. I installed it a couple months ago after getting a cel from my 3" dp and it has worked perfectly from the moment I installed it...takes 5 minutes.


----------

